# Seymour MO 3 acres +/-



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I saw this on the Springfield craigslist. It's not me selling it. I just spotted it.
It sounds like it could be a possible homestead for someone looking for one.
Prime location land + housing

3 acres more or less with a mobile home, huge garage/barn building & an old brick schoolhouse there. I'm pretty sure it said it had 2 wells also.
Check it out if you'd like to move up here to MO.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

This is interesting. Right in the middle of the horse and buggy Amish community.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Trying to get more HT'ers into the neighborhood, Sunny?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, Seymour Mo. . . . lived in that small town as a kid.
Just for a year or so . ..
Or, is it still a small town?


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pony said:


> Trying to get more HT'ers into the neighborhood, Sunny?


I would like it if there were more. Will give us all more people to barter with when TSHTF.
And, yes, Sherry. It's still small. Lots of good people living up in the hills though.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sunny225 said:


> I would like it if there were more. Will give us all more people to barter with when TSHTF.
> And, yes, Sherry. It's still small. Lots of good people living up in the hills though.


Also more folk to work together. 

Did you see the acreage in Douglas County on that other post? I'm trying to figure out where it is. (We're in Douglas, too.)


----------

